
IMF: “Technology is chipping away the share of income that goes to workers” - GuiA
https://theoutline.com/post/1374/technology-automation-takes-income-from-poor-and-gives-to-rich-imf?utm_source=NL
======
Nomentatus
"The gains from technology instead are accruing to the already rich."

There's so much rent-seeking from network effects and lock-in, after decades
of monopoly laws not being applied, that the profits from automation are
largely being vacuumed up by the rent-seekers as the government accepts
political donations and looks the other way. This isn't something essential to
automation, it's how we choose to do it - through self-appointed monopolies
that aren't expected to obey laws.

